# Wave your Flag for England .....



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

The Government is worried that men's willys are getting smaller. 

To find out how great the problem is they have asked all men with penis's smaller than 3 inches to put a white flag with a red cross outside of their cars.

Greenie 



PS you know what's coming next?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it so I know who to wiggle my little finger at as I pass :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After that PS, I'd change your avatar.  

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Dirty boy Tony Dirty boy!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just taken my flag down   :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Fortunately all our Scottish men will not have that problem and so will not have to suffer the ignominy of waving yon wee flag.

They all have big ones


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

..... and voila - there is the PS! Knew you had it in ya Cazza!

Greenie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Flag`*

Well I have one of those Huge big flags hanging outside the bedroom window!

™


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

... you must almost be a girl then! 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

On my delivery trip to Corby this morning i spotted several Mazda MX5`s sporting the flag of St George.
How patriotic I thought.
I did notice however that all the cars were being driven by females with gorgouse long blond hair.
They also had one other thing in common.
They all apeared to have had breast implants.
Are there two surveys going on at the same time


DAve p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No it means they have boyfriends with 3 ins---shame :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You are on the ball today Mavis :lol: 


dave


----------

